# Disability benefit



## gabsdot (9 Dec 2008)

My BIL is on receiving Job seekers allowance but is suffering from depression and isn't really able to work at the moment. Should be be receiving disability benefit or something else. If so how should he organise it.


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Dec 2008)

Perhaps he should see his doctor who will make an assessment. If he thinks he is too ill too work ask him about a cert. If he decides that Illness Benefit would be appropiate he will give him a cert. Portion of that cert will be filled out by the doctor.  The patient fills out the other section and drops it in to his local SW office
Has he got a medical card


----------



## Welfarite (10 Dec 2008)

If he is on Jobseeker's Allowance (as opposed to PRSI-based Benefit), he may not qualify for Illness Benefit. If this is the case, adn if his illness is deemed long-term, he can apply for Disability Allowance, which is means-tested.


----------



## gabsdot (10 Dec 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Dec 2008)

Sorry I missed the word Allowance on your post as Welfarite has pointed out, therefore my reply was incorrect.
Apologies


----------



## deemac (16 Dec 2008)

hi i'm wondering if a part-time worker would qualify for disability (allowance or benefit) if spouse is working full time? I've no idea how to go about it all so any info & advice would be apreciated, thanks


----------



## Welfarite (16 Dec 2008)

See the conditions for claiming Illness Benefit here. As benefit is not measn tested, a partner working is not relevant.


----------

